# Tuxedo koi male X red veil tail female



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

Alright guys, my male made a nice nest so I introduced the female into the tank. About half an hour later we have magic

Spawned: 10/8/20
Hatched: 10/10/20
Male

















Female

















Action

























took the female out after about 8hrs, gonna check on him in 2 days hopefully we will get some fry 🤙🏼


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

Good luck! If you need advice just ask!


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

Sergeant Betta said:


> Good luck! If you need advice just ask!


For sure bro, that’s why I got friends like you guys 😆🤙🏼🤙🏼. I’m learning everyday to be honest.


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Ooooh! 007 betta babies.... secret agent spawn...haha


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

X skully X said:


> Ooooh! 007 betta babies.... secret agent spawn...haha


yessir bond baby’s coming in hott 😆


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)




----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

😂


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

Alright day 2 today and I see eggs still he is guarding Them, Hopefully we can see some fry tomorrow. Gonna make some Infusoria So it will be ready in 3 days when they should start free swimming 🤙🏼


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

Alright gang, it’s been 2 days since they spawned. And I’m happy to say I see a bunch of tails hanging from the nest. Didn’t realize I had that much 😆 I seen them falling out of the nest and daddy bond picks them up. So far so good. I made some infusoria Yesterday so hopefully it will be ready by the time they are free swimming. Will keep you guys posted 🤙🏼


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

Wonderful! What’re your plans for this spawn?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

KaderTheAnt said:


> Wonderful! What’re your plans for this spawn?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


gonna see what kinda of unique fish come out. Keep those and Probably gonna see if local pet store would buy or trade for store credit. If not give the rest to my dad. He has a bunch of swimming pool ponds to make a sorority tank.


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

Alright guys it’s day 3 and there is still a bunch of fry hanging on to the bubble nest. They are looking a lot bigger than yesterday. I’ve noticed they all look really dark or black. Looking like the secret service hanging out 😆. Patiently waiting for the fry to start free swimming so I can remove the male “James bond”. Going to post pics at that time. Don’t really want to disturb them at this moment. I started a brine shrimp egg hatchery yesterday so hopefully we have some food for them by tomorrow. Also made some infursia. Will keep you guys updated 🤙🏼


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

🤙


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

Alright they are free swimming, took the male out. Now it’s the fun part 🤞


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Look at all those babies! Like sticks with eyes! Looking forward to watching your spawn log


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

day one after free swimming, fry everywhere 😆, gave them their first meal of baby brine shrimp. Thankfully their food source came right on time 👍🏼. They seem to be nice and strong and didn’t see any dead fry on the bottom. Will update in a few days 🤙🏼


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

Baby Betta's!  Good luck! 🤙


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

Day 3 of free swimming and all fry are doing well, no dead fry yet 🤞. Been giving them brine shrimp which I hatched myself. Feeding them twice a day. They are starting to recognize food and are attacking the brine once I put them in the tank. 

Fun Fact: hatched some brine shrimp and harvested on Sunday. Kept them in the ice box over night and what do you know, they were all still alive. They have been in the ice box for 2 days. As soon as I put them in the tank they do their dance and get eaten 😆.


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

update: fry are doing well, they are 6 days old. These guys are fun to watch eating those brine shrimps. Hard to get a nice pic them. 🤙🏼


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

Nice! 🤙🏼


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

I think it’s cute how they get little orange tummies after eating baby brine shrimp lol


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

X skully X said:


> I think it’s cute how they get little orange tummies after eating baby brine shrimp lol


yes! they are such pigs 😆


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

2 weeks today, moved them to bigger grow out tank


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

Update 🤙🏼🤙🏼


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

little over 2 months 🤙🏼


----------

